# Indigo's Trip to America to see Deb's Flock.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone!!! As you all no Indigo was planning on going on a trip to America to see Deb's Flock. I am not so good at doing photoshop but least i try. Indigo had such a good time with all of Deb's birds that maybe he will go back again for another visit and meet more of his friends on TB. Indigo had a wonderful time with Deb's birds.

Just arrived at the Airport in America.






Deb's other bird friends hasn't arrived yet waiting for them.




All Aboard.


Taking a limo to the Hotel.


Relaxing in Indigo's Suit.


Having a talk in the Bar.


My Friends are taking me sight seeing.




Waiting for the rest of the gang to come.


Fantastic View.


This is the best view of America.


I haven't finished so ill be adding some more photo's here later through the week. Please enjoy Indigo's trip to America.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome Lyn...what an adventure...your photoshop skills have really gotten good. I am sure Skipper and Scooter were both especially happy to see the ol pal Indi...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jonah said:


> Awesome Lyn...what an adventure...your photoshop skills have really gotten good. I am sure Skipper and Scooter were both especially happy to see the ol pal Indi...


Thank you Bro. That was quick i just posted them. I love doing photoshop hey at least i try.. Indi had a good time and ill be adding more photo's soon still working on them. Glad you liked them.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Great job Lyn, I'm sure Indi had a wonderful time with his friends!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great job Lyn!

It looks like the cutouts I sent you worked well for you! :thumbsup:

Your pictures continually improve -- you're becoming an expert really fast. :wow:

My favorites from this series are pictures 4 , 6, 8 and 12.

Thanks for allowing Indi to come visit us. We hope he enjoyed his stay.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Great job Lyn!
> 
> It looks like the cutouts I sent you worked well for you! :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 Hey deb. Thank you. Indi can go anywhere I allowed him to go as Budgiekin said Indigo has a credit card so he can fly and anywhere and shout his friends some treats. Thank you for giving me your cut outs. Please come back in a few days to view the other surprises I'll be adding here.


----------



## Sasha2 (Jun 21, 2013)

OMG that is so funny. Great job, hope Indigo had fun.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

kwatson said:


> Great job Lyn, I'm sure Indi had a wonderful time with his friends!!


Thank you Kim. Indi wants to go back for another visit he has a credit card now.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I will be sure to check back. I don't want to miss any of the pictures! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sasha2 said:


> OMG that is so funny. Great job, hope Indigo had fun.


Thank you. I am glad that you like them.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *I will be sure to check back. I don't want to miss any of the pictures! *


Thank you.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Great job Lyn. You really are getting very good.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> Great job Lyn. You really are getting very good.


Thank you Kate.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Good job, Lyn! Very fun!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Indi*

I am so grateful that in a world of pain and strife we can celebrate the simple beautiful things of life like Indi and a credit card and new born pinkies and human babies that carry with them the future of man and all living things around the world. Thank you Lyn. :budge:Blessings, Jo Ann


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Love the hats! Great hotel suite too. And the limo ride!!! Wahoo!!!!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Mikey Did It said:


> Love the hats! Great hotel suite too. And the limo ride!!! Wahoo!!!!


Thank you. Ill have a few more photo's to add in a couple of days.



Jo Ann said:


> I am so grateful that in a world of pain and strife we can celebrate the simple beautiful things of life like Indi and a credit card and new born pinkies and human babies that carry with them the future of man and all living things around the world. Thank you Lyn. :budge:Blessings, Jo Ann


Thank you. Yes Indi has a credit card lucky little guy.



SPBudgie said:


> *Good job, Lyn! Very fun!*


Thank you Ollie. These were fun to do and i am learning a lot in photoshop. Ill be adding some more in a couple of days.


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Great job Lyn. We will be looking foward to the next set .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Budgiekeet said:


> Great job Lyn. We will be looking foward to the next set .


Thank you Rick. Stay tuned for more of Indi in America in the next couple of days..


----------

